# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  kako izgleda cervikalni cep?

## egemama

pliz, malo opisa, dajte masti na volju...

do sada mi je najuvjerljivije zvucao jedan opis sa mojih jesenskih - "kao smrklji"   :Laughing:   , a meni danas nakon pregleda (37tj) ispalo nesto nalik na jetrica  :/ (inace sam dosta krvarila nakon pregleda, 2 prsta otvorena)

jel bi to moglo biti to? ...ili da brinem?

----------


## marta

nisam bas sigurna da bi trebalo izgledato kao jetrica, ali ako si krvarila mozda je od toga. uhvati jedan, pa vodi. to ti je onako ko neki komad zelatine prosaran krvlju.

----------


## marta

uhvati jedan pa VIDI. 
TIPFeleri su mi sve gori.

----------


## klia

Može biti i kao mliječno-bijele šmrklje koje curkaju danima prije poroda. Sretno!

----------


## egemama

znaci ipak smrklje   :Laughing:  

zvala sam svog doktora i pretpostavka je da je taj ugrusak bio od krvarenja nakon pregleda... ali necu ja jos dugo  :Wink:

----------


## rvukovi2

A ja brzo "dotrčah" na topic kad sam vidjela tvoj nick na porodu-mislila sam da je već krenulo-ili je krenulo  :Wink: ) :D 
Jao joj super!

----------


## toma_06

meni su se "šmrklje" pojavile 2 dana iza zadnjeg pregleda - par sati iza počeli su trudovi

bilo je malo sukrivce, ali uglavnom je bjelkasto i onak sluzavo

----------


## kli_kli

Meni je bas bio kao jetrica!
I to veeeliki!
Prvo je izasao manji deo, koji je bio tako kao crvene sline, i ja sam mislila da je to to.
a onda je dosao Mr. Cervikalni Cep!
Bila je to jetrica koja bi ispunila celu saku!

Izasao je vece pre porodjaja, a ja mislim da sam tada bila otvorena 2cm, i tada su mi kontrakcije konacno presle u trudove, tj. pocelo je da me boli u donjem delu ledja.

----------


## Mirta30

ja nemam pojma kako izgleda cč ali pretpostavljam da "smo" u niskom startu  :D

----------


## lara01

šmrklji, šmrklji draga moja  :Wink:  

A do dana D, prije nego otvoriš novi topic na "porodima" pliz pošalji jedan kratki sms. Čisto da me ne uhvati herc. Trebam još svom djetetu  :Wink:

----------


## egemama

hehe, jesmo u niskom startu...  :D 

lara, poslah ti ga danas... a budem i jos kad krenemo  :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

Uh...gospodina Jetricu Šmrklja nisam vidjela...fala bogu...(bila sam užasno gadljiva..  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Egice, želim ti brz, lagan i prekrasan porod!   :Heart:

----------


## momze

ege, ni ja ne znam kako izgleda cervikalni cep, ali znam da sam 12 sati nakon sto sam osjetila menstrualne bolove, rodila! doduse, nakon pregleda sam bila 4 cm otvorena. 

ma, blizu si!  :D

----------


## MIJA 32

Egeee di si  :Kiss:

----------


## lara01

ne smijem reći  :Wink:

----------


## MIJA 32

Jeeeeee :D 
Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i šaljem   :Kiss:

----------


## claudy

meni je preksutra termin a već tri dana pi pomalo cure šmrkljići i to malo veći nego kroz trudnoću one male sluzi valjda to znaći da se tijelo priprema :?   :Grin:

----------


## MIJA 32

Samo škicam  :Grin:

----------


## Mirta30

kaj ima????????

----------


## Vatra

> meni su se "šmrklje" pojavile 2 dana iza zadnjeg pregleda - par sati iza počeli su trudovi
> 
> bilo je malo sukrivce, ali *uglavnom je bjelkasto i onak sluzavo*


Eto i mene na ovu temu bas sam jutros primjetila ovo gore boldano pa se pitam jel to uistinu poceo cep curkati :? 
Cure koje ste imale tako pliz recite koliko je to trajalo mislim koliko prije poroda?

----------


## Mirta30

ege jel' to na kraju bio čep ???

----------


## kikica2

Meni upravo ispao čep!!!!!

----------


## Lapis

već dva dana ovo nanovo iščitavam i pokušavam odrediti da li je ili nije čep. nisu ni šmrklji niti jetrica. kod mene se pojavilo nešto nakon malo grubljeg pregleda, obilniji smeđi sluzavi izljev koji stalno pomalo curka. pretpostavljam da ne može biti neko krvarenje u 41. tjednu, tj. da bar ne može biti opasno ako i je kakva vrsta krvarenja. 

kikica2, kako si znala da je čep?

----------


## tridesetri

meni je takodjer nakon pregleda u 35+5 tjedana otislo nesto za sto sam bila sigurna da je komad cepa. nije bilo ni krvavo ni ruzicasto nego blijedo zuckasto ali kao cvrsti komad sluzi, nakon toga par dana ono sto cure opisuju kao smrkljice, ali sada je proslo vec tjedan dana od toga i hvala bogu nista se ne dogadja. bila sam se posteno prepala ali onda sam procitala da cep moze otici nakon vaginalnog pregleda ili seksa

----------


## meri78

> kod mene se pojavilo nešto nakon malo grubljeg pregleda, obilniji smeđi sluzavi izljev koji stalno pomalo curka.


mene neka doktorica na SD nakon noćenja tamo s pon na uto tako "dobro" pregledala da sam isto doma imala takav smeđi izljev i otvorila se za 3 cm, koza

----------


## Lapis

bila jučer ponovo na pregledu (sad moram svaki dan jer sam ušla u 42. tjedan), ali ovaj put me pregledao H koji me inače "vodi". opet sam očekivala da će biti taj iscjedak/izljev, ne znam kako bih ga nazvala, ali baš ništa nije bilo. još sam ga pitala kaj je to bilo, pa je rekao kako su neki doktori pažljiviji pri pregledu, a drugi malo manje, ali da se ništa ne brinem. nije cervikalni nego samo krvava sluz jer je doktor koji me pregledavao očito dohvatio neku kapilaru.

----------


## Astralis

Evo meni jutros nesto ovako izaslo, ja slikala   :Aparatic:   Zatekla na gaćicama  8)  A sinoć me onako boluckalo u križima...hm Oće li više   :Klap:  



ili klikni na ovo



 :Razz:

----------


## Astralis

Ispričavam se na slici trebao je samo link izaci ... :/  

Znači to je taj crvuljak u sredini   :Embarassed:

----------


## Astralis

> Ispričavam se na slici trebao je samo link izaci ... :/  
> 
> Znači to je taj crvuljak u sredini



http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1862/cepim5.jpg

----------


## Airelle

Kod mene se pojavila samo lagana sukrvica, ništa sluzavo i sl.

----------


## leonisa

meni je prvo bio iscjedak ko smrklj isaran tamnom sukrvicom i onda nakon tri dana ko to na slici, samo malo krace i deblje...ko da puza izvadis iz kucie (ako je iko pecao). ono prvo je bila c. sluz a ovo cep- pokazivala sam uloske sestrama na odjelu. sutradan sam isla na carski (placenta praevia)

----------


## paws

Prekjučer bila na pregledu(bio je dosta bolan), drugi  dan sam imala bijelkasti i smečkato/crvenkasti iscjedak.
Danas opet bila na pregledu i nakon 2 sata vidim nešto sluzavo prošarano krvlju.
I jel bi to mogao biti čep? :?  :?  :? 
A 41+1 sam, prenjela 8 dana, skroz zatvorena.

----------


## drndalica

Meni je bila baš kao jetrica - onako porcija za 1 osobu  :Laughing:  , komad da napuni cijeli dlan, jako krvavo. Ispala mi je navečer u wc-u točno u ruku  tako da mi je baš lijepo pala na dlan da dobro pogledam. Nije bilo isprovocirano pregledom. Nisam bila otvorena. Rodila sam tek 2 tjedna nakon toga.

----------


## paws

> Meni je bila baš kao jetrica - onako porcija za 1 osobu  , komad da napuni cijeli dlan, jako krvavo. Ispala mi je navečer u wc-u točno u ruku  tako da mi je baš lijepo pala na dlan da dobro pogledam. Nije bilo isprovocirano pregledom. Nisam bila otvorena. Rodila sam tek 2 tjedna nakon toga.


Ali meni je to izašlo u maloj količini, komad otprilike veličine kovanice od 10lipa i okolo još krvavog na papiru.  :?  :? 
U kojem tjednu si rodila?

----------


## Stijena

kod mene ni jetrica ni šmrklji (bljaa...  :Razz:  , dobro jutro svima, nadam se da nitko trenutačno ne doručkuje), nego baš stvarno čep - sluz, ali jako gusta poput žele bombona, smeđkasta  - nije bilo poslije pregleda (prošla dva dana), i čim je izašao počeli su pravi trudovi - prvo na 10 minuta i vrlo brzo na 5, za dva sata sam već bila u rodilištu

----------


## drndalica

> U kojem tjednu si rodila?


Mene pitaš? - Rodila točno na termin, da ne bude dosadno zadnji tjedni bili puni lažnjaka (čep, trudovi, inducirajuće grubi pregledi) da bi na kraju sve krenulo prirodno u svoje vrijeme. Završilo neprirodno (carski) ali je bar krenulo kako treba.

----------


## Serpentina

Za sad samo šmrklji! Nadamo se, nadamo   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mirela

Sva sreća da sam ovaj topic išla pogledati prije doručka  :Wink: 
Ako sam dobro shvatila, šmrklji mogu curkati i danima prije poroda, ne? Ja sam noćas primijetila šmrljić sa smeđim "žilicama", mali mali, a sad (jutros) ih ima malo više. Budući da mi je muž upravo otišao na službeni put i vraća se sutra navečer, nadam se da ćete me uspjeti utješiti i uvjeriti da ću izdržati kao "2in1" barem do njegovog povratka  :/

Prošli put mi je čep ispao u ponedjeljak, nakon pregleda, a rodila sam u četvrtak... držite mi fige da izdržim do sutra (btw, sutra popodne sam naručena i na pregled), nekako mi se ne ide samoj.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MIJA 32

Mirela jeste još uvijek 2u1?
Vibram da jeste  :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

Pffff, ja se vec danima pazljivo brisem i budnim okom trazim 'smrklje' i 'jetrica' pa nista   :Laughing:  (38 + 4 smo) 8)  ...

----------


## tiki

ja 39+4 i nista me jos niti sarafa niti boli,nemam nikakakav iscjedak joj kad ce krenut više

----------


## Serpentina

Prenesla sam i šmrkljići su prestali, stvarno padam u depru. 

Oću šmrklje!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kailash

sinoć prozirne šmrklje a jutros dvije gušće žute šmrklje. bar da je to čep....

----------


## Serpentina

Hehe al smo gadne, kako to lijepo objašnjavamo  :Smile:  
Da barem bude neki okršaj sa ginićem (da me proba zadržat) pa da točno znam na čemu sam....

----------


## tiki

meni več par dana kao sluz mlječna izlazi pun papir mi bude.

----------


## Serpentina

Bila na pregledu, ostala na cm i po, vraćam se ja supružniku u krevetić mili, to je do sada najbolje funkcioniralo (uz pomoć lopte naravno).
U petak će me smjestit u bolnicuuuuu

----------


## kailash

*serpentina* ~~~~~da to krene prije petka

----------


## mamuška

*serpentina*~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## stella

Ja sam jučer bila na pregledu (39+3),otvorena 1 prst već dva,tri tjedna,i isto danas vidim te vaše "šmrklje",ali opet vidim da je sve individualno i da to može trajat danima prije poroda,a ja se poveselila da ću već danas put rađaone...

----------


## Mirela

> Mirela jeste još uvijek 2u1?
> Vibram da jeste


Uh, zaboravila sam se javiti...   :Embarassed:  
No, u svakom slučaju, kad si ovo pisala više nismo bile    :Grin:  
Ne moram spomenuti da sam sve stoički odradila sama - zvala mamu da prespava kod nas i pazi na Patrika, usred noći zvala Hitnu da me prebace do bolnice, i jutro dočekala kao dvostruka majka.

Jest da je bilo poprilično brzo, ali bih možda ipak preživjela i da je trajalo duže pa da mi je MM stigao na vrijeme.... No eto, tako valjda funkcionira Murphyjev zakon u pravom životu  :Smile: 
Ali ipak je najbitnije da je sve prošlo, da smo obje ok i da smo sad četveočlana obitelj  :Smile:

----------


## stella

Sutra mi je termin,danas cijeli dan imam neki smeđi iscjedak,nisam bila na pregledu,već samo na ctg, i ako ne rodim,moram u ponedjeljak na kontrolu.Jel taj iscjedak normalan???  :?

----------


## Irchi

To ti je vjerojatno čep. Uskoro stiže bebica   :Love:  .

----------


## tonija27

maoprije sam na gaćicama našla nekakav čep ali nisam sigurna da je to 'taj' čep. Oblik je kao badem, sa žutom opnom, a unutra nekakva sirasta žuta masa.Ni traga od krvi. Malo me brine konzistencija, jer nije sluzavo, nego sirasto. Inače u prvoj trudnoći mi je jutro prije poroda izašla nekakva žvakica bijele boje, pa sam slično očekivala i sada.
Termin mi je za 6 dana, kontrakcije imam već skoro mjesec dana,a sada i lagane napadaje panike. Utješite me!!!

----------


## sg

I mene muci taj cervikalni cep. Kod mene je sljedeca situacija. Prosli ponedjeljak sam zavrsila u bolnici zbog smedeg iscjedka. Cep nije bio jer nije bilo nista sluzavo. Pocela sam se otvarati. U bolnici sam bila tjedan dana. Dobivala sve i svasta posto mi je bio 35.tjedan. Iscjedak je prestao, otvarala se nisam dalje, trudove nisam imala i pustili me doma. Kad sam dosla doma opet smedi iscjedak koji je kasnije presao u sluz bjelkasto/smede boje. I sad malo curka smedkasto, malo smeda sluz. To bi moralo biti to ili. Nekih bolova nemam. Zanima me da li taj cep odjednom ispadne ili moze tako izlaziti dio po dio danima. Jer kod mene to nije neka kolicina nego malo sluzave tvari.

----------


## Indi

*sg*, meni ispadao 20 dana, na kraju mi nije više bilo jasno koliko toga ima. Bilo ga je u svima varijantama, bojama i obimu.  :Grin:

----------


## sg

Znaci to moze ispadati i nekoliko dana? Zanimljivo. Nista to ne utjece na bebu, pa taj cep je u biti stiti. ili?  Ne pokupe se onda sve moguce bolestine?

----------


## Indi

Da, više dana može ispadati.

Ako te nitko ne prčka ili ti samu sebe  :Grin:   nema straha od ikakvih bakterija. 

Meni je pukao vodenjak u 2, a u bolnicu sam otišla iza 7, znači i u tom slučaju nema frke.

----------


## Mrvna

Ja sam 38+4, zadnjih cca 5 dana nalazim tu bijelu sluz a jutros me šlag strefio jer sam na gaćicama našla smeđi iscjedak s malo krvi. Prvo mi je palo na pamet da je to od jučerašnjeg seksa? Sad sam zvala svog ginekologa i sestra mi kaže da je to vjerojatno cervikalni i da to znači da od sad pa na dalje mogu svaki tren roditi. E da, i malo me boli trbuh kao pred mengu. I malo sam u panici  :Smile:

----------


## Linea

Mrvna, i kod mene ista stvar   :Rolling Eyes:  
prvo mi je danima izlazila ta sirasta masa, a jutros sluzavo prosarano krvlju.
Jutros sam imala i tri do cetiri prava truda (kaze se tako?) a sad sve stalo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  
poludicu od iscekivanja jer je vec sesti dan kako sam presla datum..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

cure, imate jos vremena. samo polako  :Smile:  

Mrvna, moja oba poroda su pocinjala s "menstrualnim" bolovima na mahove, pa bi to preslo polako u trudove.. daj si vremena. sretno  :Love:

----------


## Mrvna

evo čisto informacije radi, ja sam rodila 24 h nakon ovog svog posta   :Smile:

----------


## india

he he, i ja rodila 24 sata nakon odlaska dijela čepa. meni je nekako odlazio u dijelovima tijekom dana (krenulo ujutro) a trudovi krenuli tu večer oko 22. ujutro rodila.

----------


## Mrvna

> he he, i ja rodila 24 sata nakon odlaska dijela čepa. meni je nekako odlazio u dijelovima tijekom dana (krenulo ujutro) a trudovi krenuli tu večer oko 22. ujutro rodila.





> Ja sam 38+4, zadnjih cca 5 dana nalazim tu bijelu sluz a jutros me šlag strefio jer sam na gaćicama našla smeđi iscjedak s malo krvi. Prvo mi je palo na pamet da je to od jučerašnjeg seksa? Sad sam zvala svog ginekologa i sestra mi kaže da je to vjerojatno cervikalni i da to znači da od sad pa na dalje mogu svaki tren roditi. E da, i malo me boli trbuh kao pred mengu. I malo sam u panici


Meni su taj dan popodne počeli lažni trudovi, oko 8 navečer pravi, sutra u 11:19 rodila  :D

----------

